# My 7th Composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not easy listening here. My foray into a new system. Anyone can figure out which?






Ok, first version was pretty incoherent. Here is an improved version.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Cool atonal piece


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> Cool atonal piece


thanks man, but it is actually tonal, even though quite dissonant. 

middle section still needs work at least in my playing.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Phil, of everything you've posted I like this the most. 

Sounds moody. Dissonant, but not too out there harmonically. I wonder if you could extend the length, I'd like to hear more!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

paulc said:


> Phil, of everything you've posted I like this the most.
> 
> Sounds moody. Dissonant, but not too out there harmonically. I wonder if you could extend the length, I'd like to hear more!


thanks man. I'll try. Have to rework the middle a bit with the timing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ok, added a full bar  with a new idea in the middle to develop it to a false climax. and fixed up the timing a bit.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Woo-hoo, an extra bar. 

Sounds good!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good playing/execution. I was hoping for something more eventful to happen, but it's a nice idea you have here.


----------

